# 82 Trek 710 Reynolds 531 build



## fatbike (May 27, 2020)

Finally done for the exception of mounting the headlight. A mix of vintage and modern make this ride a great daily commuter. Had some repairs done with the frame by a local bike shop, it had some tweaks with top and down tube near the head tube, that were worth having fixed. I had a cold set to the rear stays done from a 126mm to130mm which gave me options for gearing and more modern style cassette hub. It's quite an array of great parts on this ride which I am happy with; it is a very comfortable ride.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 9, 2020)

Trek is now in full swing action.


----------



## Lamont (Jun 9, 2020)

Fantastic job,  i love All  of the Treks from the period of that syle logo .... but cant resist the Reynolds series numbers when they come up ....  my fav is the 1983 steel blue metallic  614 

alot of folks in this area  want the vintage steel road bikes i refurbish for them to be fitted  with upright bars and shifting .... a must for the daily commuter in complex urban traffic , drop bars are great for young atheletes on weekends , but Heads up visability/ shifting and braking is essential whilst navigaing the streets of the urban Swamp envoroment  here  ..... pedestrians are more troublesome than cars , they simply cannot embrace a notion that traffic signals apply at crosswalks .... and there are alot of the pedestrian antagonists here ... so heads up config you assembles is brilliant !!! Goin to school on your bike. I'm learning as i go.

Love the touch of leather tone on grips .... i've ditched 16 dollar cork bar tape for salvaged  leather belts and secure them with slip notted old leather bootlaces in lieu of tradional finishing tape

Well done !


----------

